# Just got the Novak Super Sport Plus Brushless System 8.5 to put in my pede but..



## funboy6942 (Sep 20, 2004)

What hop ups could I be missing to make sure it all stays together?
I done the bearing thing all the way around.
Got an aluminum Idler gear
and some MIP Shiny CVD Kit for fear I may take out the plastic ones.

Right now I am running the bearings and a Orion Mac Mod 12t tripple and get some wicked speed and torque using the stock Spur and a 12t Pinion. Will that work good with the BL set up and will I finnaly be doing wheelies? I back yard bash with the current set up and I spit up grass and dirt on the take off and get maybe an inch off the ground but want to make use of the Swami Wheelie Bars I have coming.

One last thing would be my slipper clutch. And suggestions if I will have to set it up any different for the brushless and if so what is your reccomendations?

Any help would be great and anyone out there with the same Novak setup in thier Stampede willing to give thier thoughts on it and if it is fun or not would be greatly appreciated.


One more last thing while I'm thinking of it, Bearings. The bearings with my set up now on the rear insides I have chewed them up. The outer seems to be handling fine with out signs of wear but both inners right and left side I have had them come completly apart. Any real reason for this? I was under the impressions that you get bearings in place of the bushings so that they last longer with less friction. I played in the back yard with my son yesterday for 4 hours and chewed them up in two of thoes hours having to replace them with the bushings I took out. The set up in the yard is nothing special just a small track with 2 duratrax portable ramps. Any suggestions on better bearings (not ceramic way too much money) or what in my set up caused this so I can fix it from happening all the time would be greatly appreciated as well. :thumbsup:


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

The reason the bearings "chew up" is because Traxxas made the required bearing too small and it simply can not handle the load required of them. Get some RPM bearing carriers that take larger bearings and there will not be a problem, you will also need to buy the larger bearings. 

The Novak brushless has about the speed of a good 12 turn with a bit more torque and a good bit more run time. You want to do wheelies you need to stiffen up your rear suspension and make sure you have more rear traction. If you spin the wheels there is no way your going to do wheelies because your loosing the torque to wheelspin, try some better tires.


----------



## funboy6942 (Sep 20, 2004)

I will look into the upgrade you suggested and like a dummy I didnt think of the suspension. I been out of the light for over 2 years due to a back injury. Now Im back in it with my son as he can get the truck when it flips over and in turn I get a racing buddy and something to do other then sit infront of this infernal machine with my thumb planted up my back side 

I got the truck set up super soft because of all the mole holes we have found in the back yard and I havent messed with it since the day I got it. I will stiffen the rear up for next saturdays bashing in the back yard. 

WHICH BTW EVERYONE WHO READS THIS is more then welcome to come over and bash in my back yard with us every saturday or sunday depending on the weather. I live in Dyer TN Just north of Jackson about 40 minutes. Ive got about an acre of land with some dips and I cut the grass short. So if you want to show up and have some fun with us please do. Would like to start something like this and make it hapen every weekend with friends over and have some beer and brats and a ton of fun! :hat: If you want to do this call me at (731)692-3499 ask for Jay Im always home or just email me :wave:

Back Yard


----------



## stabgnid (Jan 26, 2003)

hey you might want to take a look at the traxxas boards they have a lot of great upgrade information for bushless


----------



## NitroStar (Dec 30, 2004)

I put a fan in front of the ESC to keep it cool. I do not think that it will fit like this in a Stampede, but this is how I put it in a XXXT truck. 5 volt fans from Hosefelt Electronics are 2 for $5.00 (ball bearing fans). Way cheaper than Novak's fans. Made the bracket out of a piece of old aluminum chassis.


----------



## RPM (Dec 20, 2004)

if you need a good mini fan try here:
http://www.allelectronics.com/cgi-bin/category.cgi?category=220&item=CF-164&type=store


----------

